# Almost time....



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yakin overnight style


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Where you plan on overnight trip?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yakphisher said:


> Where you plan on overnight trip?


Around dayton


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm hoping to do a 3-day on the Allegheny in PA. this summer but still in the planning stage for a 5-day in Canada


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, I'm definitely planning on some more over nighters this year. We should make plans for a ogf group trip, maybe make it a couple nights!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Cat, here is the perfect place for you to sleep at night:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011HG0PT6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

That way you don't have to just home you find one!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Cat, here is the perfect place for you to sleep at night:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011HG0PT6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> That way you don't have to just home you find one!


70 bucks, PSSSHHH! This is Ohio, you can furnish a whole house off the banks of these rivers. Some very pristine junk to use!

Seriously though, I WILL own a hammock or something by spring!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Cat Mangler said:


> 70 bucks, PSSSHHH! This is Ohio, you can furnish a whole house off the banks of these rivers. Some very pristine junk to use!
> 
> Seriously though, I WILL own a hammock or something by spring!


Keep an eye on Woot.com

They have decent entry level hammocks and bug nets by Yukon at steep discounts very often.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Eric. Eno at dicks. Hammock59.95. Straps atlas 29.00....


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

I like the idea of an overnight OGF group trip. That would be a lot of fun!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I made a double layer lightweight hammock and bug net this past year but have not had a chance to use it yet. Also made some whoopi slings for the suspension system. Check out this place for the materials and instructions.
http://diygearsupply.com/

But also got a new 2-person tent that weights less than 2-lbs.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Actually been seriously considering this, a Grand Trunk Skeeter Beeter Pro at Dick's for $79.99:








http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/pro...p=4406646.4413993.13243208&categoryId=4418100

Figure I can get a tarp and some spikes for them soggy nights. I am also looking for a 2 manner to convince the wife yo venture out with me when I can get a second yak. Definitely be looking for deals on hammocks wherever I can.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Kelty is coming out with new 12 foot hammock tarps soon


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I bought one of the Guide Gear® 12x12' Tarp for $29 when they where still selling them. I have not seen them for sale since. The Kelty Noah tarp looks pretty nice also. 

I kicked around the idea of hammock VS tent mainly for backpacking. Even with a lightweight hammock your tarp and suspension system your still around 4lbs total for everything. My new 2-man tent is made by Tarptent weighs 34oz. I've used it up to 14,000 feet in colorado and it worked great for two of us with plenty of room. Here is a link to my tent
https://www.tarptent.com/squall2.html


----------



## Panfish_Hunter (Jan 12, 2016)

Miami or mad river? Some of river areas around Dayton are sketchy at best


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Panfish_Hunter said:


> Miami or mad river? Some of river areas around Dayton are sketchy at best


Wolf Creek bro!


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Cat Mangler said:


> Actually been seriously considering this, a Grand Trunk Skeeter Beeter Pro at Dick's for $79.99:
> View attachment 200693
> 
> http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/pro...p=4406646.4413993.13243208&categoryId=4418100
> ...


I have the same hammock man. Fantastic entry level hammock. IMO best on the market for the price. DO NOT pay that much for it at Dicks. I can show you where to buy it and save some serious coin. Let me know if interested.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

ML1187 said:


> I have the same hammock man. Fantastic entry level hammock. IMO best on the market for the price. DO NOT pay that much for it at Dicks. I can show you where to buy it and save some serious coin. Let me know if interested.


Would definitely be interested in that bud, always good to save money! Thanks


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Cat Mangler said:


> Would definitely be interested in that bud, always good to save money! Thanks


Send me a PM and I'll reply with the details


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Serious feva coming soon


----------

